# Vehicle vibration



## zhouyu (Jul 11, 2013)

Has anyone noticed an engine vibration when you speed up from still, till around 1500 rpm before the gear hit into 2nd?




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Is it only happening under 15 mph in 1st gear if ao it might be your ABS self check. Other than that take ot to your dealer.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## zhouyu (Jul 11, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Is it only happening under 15 mph in 1st gear if ao it might be your ABS self check. Other than that take ot to your dealer.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


It happens in the 1st gear, with the ABS Selfcheck, I could feel the ABS self check sound like letting a small machine on for a second, 

But this is sure not a ABS self check, it feels like unbalanced wheel, but should do any thing at this low speed?

My vibration get strong happens when you make a turning while start driving, when you put done your foot little harder. 

The dealer says it it normal with the car like that, all this model car do this at a certain torque, certain speed. And they could not do anything about it.

I just want to find out if its true, if all the other diesel 2ltrs do it.

I drive a Holden cruze diesel hatchback by the way.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

try turning your traction control off an see if it makes a difference. your front abs sensors show different wheel speeds going around a corner.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

A tire balance usually shows itself around highway speeds.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Is there a noise like a click click when your turning the wheel while accelerating.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

MY d, Does not vibrate at any speed. If you have any concerns take another one on the lot for a spin. If it does it well, then maybe its normal and I just don't notice it. If it does not find another service center.


----------



## zhouyu (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll go to a dealer to take a test drive on another vehicle.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

